# Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*No Homelink?*

I was really surprised to discover that there is no homelink available for the Eos. My dealer said he wasn't sure if it was going to be an option, but so far had not shown up on the options list.
I had the homelink in my Passat and really got used to having the garage door opener in the visor, I am not sure where I am going to keep the remote.
The seat memory and homelink are not necessary, but are going to be sorely missed in my new Eos.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink? (WolfinPR)*

Good point, so far the missing features for the Eos are...
1. Bluetooth
2. USB audio connectivity
3. Memory Seats
4. Homelink
Anybody got additions to this list, or any dealers have insight? This is exactly why we need to find someone inside Volkswagen who is knowledgeable enough to find out when these options are going to be made available.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:01 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: No Homelink? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Mk5 USB retrofit kit should work for Eos too, as long as the changer is either in the console or the glovebox...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: No Homelink? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Good point, so far the missing features for the Eos are...
1. Bluetooth
2. USB audio connectivity
3. Memory Seats
4. Homelink
Anybody got additions to this list, or any dealers have insight? This is exactly why we need to find someone inside Volkswagen who is knowledgeable enough to find out when these options are going to be made available.

1. So far not available, probably due to VW tech niftiness (the Passat bluetooth option comes with a separate retractable ten-digit keyboard you dial your cell phone with - way cool, but no place to put it in an Eos, save for the front shtray maybe).
2. Already available in Europe. Keep nagging your dealers about it and ask them to pass your request on to VW.
3. Not available in Europe yet (I'll added it to my list of nags next time I'll chat with Bernhard or Piech - seriously).
4. See #2.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: No Homelink? (JML)*

Additional missing features:
5. HIDs on the 2.0T
6. Red Leather Interior (If we can't have it, don't keep showing it in North America








7. More color choices (say a nice green...)
8. Dealers that actually know what they are selling and servicing (sorry, I can dream, can't I?) 


_Modified by owr084 at 3:59 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink? (owr084)*

If you're requesting green, how about an Eos in British Racing Green with natural brown leather interior and black piping? You know, as a salute to this kind of a thing. Its sad, most people wouldn't know what British Racing Green is anymore. That would have been more original than that Highway 1 design disappointment.
Wikipedia has a good article on BRG. And it does have German origin.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_racing_green












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:22 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a feeling the Eos would look amazing in BR green. I'd probably pick that colour over my black, if I could.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Will someone photoshop it into BR green. I think it would look disgusting. Only an opinion. (And I used to have a MG Midget in BR Green, so it's not that I don't like the colour, it's just doesn't seem as tho it would go as I look at my car and imagine it).


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: No Homelink? (owr084)*

9. No chrome.
Wouldn't it be nice if the chrome simply wasn't there?

_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Additional missing features:
5. HIDs on the 2.0T
6. Red Leather Interior (If we can't have it, don't keep showing it in North America








7. More color choices (say a nice green...)
8. Dealers that actually know what they are selling and servicing (sorry, I can dream, can't I?) 

_Modified by owr084 at 3:59 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: No Homelink? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_9. No chrome.
Wouldn't it be nice if the chrome simply wasn't there?


No. I like the chrome. Might be nice to have a choice in the options list though.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: No Homelink? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_9. No chrome.
Wouldn't it be nice if the chrome simply wasn't there?

Maybe they should save that for a GLI/R version (if one ever shows up...)


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Wouldn't it be nice if the chrome simply wasn't there?

I wish they'd use the brushed aluminum paint, as on the R32 grill. Taking away the mirror-like finish tones it down just enough to make it look pretty good.


----------



## plangston (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Good point, so far the missing features for the Eos are...
1. Bluetooth
2. USB audio connectivity
3. Memory Seats
4. Homelink
Anybody got additions to this list, or any dealers have insight? This is exactly why we need to find someone inside Volkswagen who is knowledgeable enough to find out when these options are going to be made available.

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:01 PM 8-22-2006_

The car has an aux. input for an MP3 player. Why does it mater if its usb or not. you can find an adaptor that will play pretty much any mp3 player thru the aux jack.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink?*

Interesting news. I got a comprehensive feature list that I've been looking over on the Eos and get this...The 3.2L Eos has a STANDARD homelink garage door opener built into the sunvisor, but 4 cyl models do not even get this as an option.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: No Homelink? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

In Europe, the homelink is offered as an option even for the 1.6 FSI model!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However it costs 200 euros!!!








You can have a spare tiny remote unit for less than 20 euros left in the car all the time...


----------



## markedcw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Where did you get this feature list and can you share/post it?

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Interesting news. I got a comprehensive feature list


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: No Homelink? (markedcw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markedcw* »_Where did you get this feature list and can you share/post it?


After several calls to VW, and being transferred around I got some woman to send me the dealer info last week after guilt tripping her about a general lack of info on the VW USA website and on the tech line for a car that is currently being sold. But she did ask that I not forward the info to anyone or post it anywhere, so I'll respect that. However anybody working at a VW dealer or VWoNA has access to the same info.
the only other revelations outside of Homelink are as follows...
1. 3.2 Eos has as standard, Power folding exterior rear-view mirrors, self dimming on drivers side.
2. 3.2 Eos has an additional dimension to the ESP (electronic stability program), along with ASR (anti-slip regulation) the 3.2 model has a winter mode starting assist function. I assume that is to help contain the undeniable overwhelming colossus of the 3.2 FSI.
3. 3.2 Eos grill is listed differently...as "black louvers with chrome accents". Which would appear that the chrome grill is going to make it to the USA, just only in the 3.2 model.
Now keep in mind there is probably other differences/upgrades to the 3.2 Eos that's not published, things under the skin that don't exactly qualify for placement on a feature list. So ummm....word to the wise, get the 3.2



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:33 PM 9-3-2006_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

That's fine and good, but don't forget the $8K plus tax additional cost that the 3.2 entails, not to mention, you can't have it now.... many factors in the call on which engine to buy...


_Modified by ialonso at 6:49 AM 9-4-2006_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Well, I have to correct myself on my prior message. If you want the sports package, and don't mind waiting. it may be worth your while to wait if you are willing to fork out an additional $2745. 
If you were going to get the sports package regardless of Engine selected, you will only save $2745, since the sports package on the 3.2 only costs $650.
It also means that a 3.2 car without the sports package is going to be a rare beast, and for only $650 more you could have had all the amenities of the Sports package. I also wonder if this car doesn;t have some kind of "Light Sports" package by default, since it allows the ordering of the navigation system without purchasing the sports package (for $650). This is in contrast to the 2.0T offering that allows Navigation oly after the $3K+ sports package.
It also means if you don't want the sports package, because you don't mind the Vynil, the missing paddles, or the missing wheel buttons, and the missing sports suspension, the 2.0T trim is a great value, saving $6k+ and attached taxes.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Well, I have to correct myself on my prior message. If you want the sports package, and don't mind waiting. it may be worth your while to wait if you are willing to fork out an additional $2745. 
If you were going to get the sports package regardless of Engine selected, you will only save $2745, since the sports package on the 3.2 only costs $650.
It also means that a 3.2 car without the sports package is going to be a rare beast, and for only $650 more you could have had all the amenities of the Sports package. I also wonder if this car doesn;t have some kind of "Light Sports" package by default, since it allows the ordering of the navigation system without purchasing the sports package (for $650). This is in contrast to the 2.0T offering that allows Navigation oly after the $3K+ sports package.
It also means if you don't want the sports package, because you don't mind the Vynil, the missing paddles, or the missing wheel buttons, and the missing sports suspension, the 2.0T trim is a great value, saving $6k+ and attached taxes.

But, anyone who orders a 3.2 will have to have those wonderful HIDs at an additional pkg price of $1400. So add that to all your estimates


----------



## Zedbra (Jun 11, 2006)

I found on the MKV forum a couple of clever ways to fashion your own Homelink set up. One version at the top of the link, another further down the page (my favourite):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2692684


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Zedbra)*

According to this story on the Auto Channel the V6 model will have homelink. I sure hope so!!
http://www.theautochannel.com/....html
Also according to Motor Trend they say it also will have it.
http://www.motortrend.com/feat...60816 


_Modified by ehdg eos at 9:28 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Canadian EOS's have Homelink !*

I picked up my Canadian Spec EOS last week, and was VERY SURPRISED that it came with Homelink - right on the drivers side visor. In Canada our specs are a little different, the only 'upgrade' option you have is a combined luxury/sports package. Homelink was never mentioned on the specs (mind you the dealers knew almost nothing about this car)


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Canadian EOS's have Homelink ! (expound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *expound* »_I picked up my Canadian Spec EOS last week, and was VERY SURPRISED that it came with Homelink - right on the drivers side visor. In Canada our specs are a little different, the only 'upgrade' option you have is a combined luxury/sports package. Homelink was never mentioned on the specs (mind you the dealers knew almost nothing about this car)

Yup, I was quite surprised to see it in my wife's Eos when I checked it out last week. The story goes that Canada is getting it in the Sport/Luxury packaged Eoses because we don't get the 3.2 model.


----------



## volksfolks (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: Canadian EOS's have Homelink ! (Professor Gascan)*

Yeah, we just got our Eos on Saturday and it has homelink


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Canadian EOS's have Homelink ! (volksfolks)*

Not only does the Canadian Eos 2.0T have Homelink (maybe it is a part of the Sport Leather Package) but I succeeded in programming my wife's Eos for our garage, a feat I could not accomplish in my Touareg. No big deal, between her car and eleven bicycles, there isn't much room for me anyways... 

_Quote, originally posted by *volksfolks* »_Yeah, we just got our Eos on Saturday and it has homelink


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone tried to add Homelink to the existing EOS visor (see after-market part at the link below) or can the OEM VW visor with Homelink for other VW cars be installed in the EOS? Which other VW model has the same visor size/color/attachment as the EOS?
Aftermarket Homelink: http://www.aaaremotes.com/gehoviwibe.html


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought about it, and researched a bit. For the cost, it just wasn't worth it to me. I was going to use my existing remote with a NO swicth that I planned to install in one of the "blank" buttons in the center console, but I found a great place for the remote inside the car, so I didn't even do that.
A universal remote costs $30, so I had a hard time justifying spending 5-10 times that for the slickness factor.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

There are not many good storage places for more than one remote. I need to keep two remotes in the car. This is why I am looking for a way to swap out the visor for a factory look option that is convenient and clutter free.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you considered the Rearview mirror ?
http://www.aaaremotes.com/aurevimiwiho.html


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

That's a great product but I already have a self-dimming mirror. This product might be more expensive than changing out the visor.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (ATLeos)*

Has anyone tried the Homelink visor offered by OEMPL.US? Was the installation a simple plug and play with the existing wire harness or did you have to splice wires?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (ATLeos)*

I think the reason they don't have those in the Eos section is that the visors are different sizes. My guess is that the Eos has a narrower visor than the sedans because it's a convertible.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (gilesrulz)*

You are correct that the visors on the Eos are narrower than other VW cars, but the Homelink visor IS currently available on the Eos in other markets and is supposed to be standard on the soon to be released 3.2 version.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (ATLeos)*

I feel your pain, I, too have 2 different remotes in my car. I've tried to get those $30 remote to have my gate and garage programmed. No luck for my garage (gate programmed okay), since my garage opener was older than '97. I am stucked with the bulky garage remote. I like that visor idea, however, I don't think I want to spend that much for it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (darien)*

The Canadian 2.0T has homelink if you order the Sport package. 
I don't have my EOS yet, so I can't confirm the location of the homelink transmitter, but, if it is on the visor, it may be possible to purchase a visor through a Canadian dealership and install it on the US model.
The aftermarket item may be cheaper though, after shipping, etc.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (just4fun)*

Does anyone know the VW part number for the Homelink equipped visor for the EOS?


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Homelink is included in the Sport Leather Pkg in Canada. I have to be at the Dealer's in the next day or so to pick up my Monster Mats and will inquire for you.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_ it may be possible to purchase a visor through a Canadian dealership and install it on the US model. 

Further: Canadian models have only two interior color choices, beige and black. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Further: Canadian models have only two interior color choices, beige and black. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

In any event, the visor itself is black regardless of interior colour / color choice.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_
In any event, the visor itself is black regardless of interior colour / color choice.









Interesting, hadn't noticed that when I checked out the floor model in the showroom, just assumed they would be color coordinated to the rest of the interior.
I'll have to pay more attention to the photo's posted


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I'll have to pay more attention to the photo's posted









Just checked out several photos, and it would appear that most EOS have black sun visors, however there are a couple pictures posted that show color coordinated sun visors.
These appear to be European cars, so it may be part of a package not available in NA, just something to keep in mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_...assumed they would be color coordinated to the rest of the interior.

Actually, I think the VW designers were pretty smart making the screen black - that co-ordinates very well with the dirt that will accumulate on it as you drive along. I think it is the same idea as the sunshades that are provided on the rear window of some VW products - those sun-shades are always black, because that colour hides dirt better.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Canadian Lurker, were you able to determine a part number for the Homelink Visor?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

Wes:
Be aware that there might be multiple part numbers, depending on whether the visor has a vanity mirror in it, or a mirror with a light, or a strap to hold documents, etc. There will also be a suffix on the end of the 9 digit part number that indicates the colour code. The material that the visor is constructed from can also vary from market to market.
If you are planning to retrofit a visor with Homelink, you will also need to go to your local VW dealer and purchase a wiring harness connector to supply power to the Homelink device. If the visor already has a small light in it (for illuminating the vanity mirror), then you might not need to worry about this. But, if there is no power supply to your visor now, then you will have to determine where the power supply should come from (most probably the roof controller between the two visors), and figure out how to run the wires in accordance with a VW wiring diagram.
Your local VW dealer will be able to supply you with a printout of the wiring diagram, and also will be able to order the opposite-side (vehicle side) electrical connector for you. You can use VW repair wires - also available at your dealership - to run the new wiring harness. The wiring diagram will indicate the size (gauge) of wire that you need to use.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the additional information. As if a few weeks ago, my dealer could not give me a part number for the new visor (it was not in their system). I do have illuminated mirrors in my visors so there is power nearby. I did a search for adding a Homelink Visor on the main VW forum and found a link that showed a step-by-step installation on another VW car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

Hi Wes:
If you have power to the sunvisor already (for the illuminated mirrors), then the installation should be pretty straightforward. The only thing you will need to be cautious about is the security implications of having a Homelink device in a convertible car. Normally, the Homelink gizmos are supplied with 'terminal 30' power - meaning, power that is on all the time and comes directly from the battery. That's nice and convenient, you can press the button to open the garage door before you start your car. But, if you leave your car in the driveway with the top down, and your garage offers an entry door into your home (as many do), then any burglar could just press the Homelink to open the garage door. So, you might want to investigate whether or not it would be prudent to supply the Homelink device with switched power (power that comes on and off with the ignition switch), rather than constant power.
Michael


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The Homelink on my Canadian EOS is only powered when the ignition is turned on. If you are parked and no key in, the homelink is not powered. It took a while to get used to closing the garage door before shutting the car off.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (RehwinkelEOS)*

Nice of VW to look after the small details. On the Phaeton, the Homelink is powered all the time.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Sorry Wes,
But I was running late when I popped in and the place was busy so I didn't press for the part number. I'll be back there in a week or so to get my snow tires/rims switched over and should have more time to follow up on it for you then.
JJ


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks, that is good advice. In other cars I have had, the Homelink was always powered, but those were not convertibles.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Thanks JJ, let me know if you can get any info the next time you are at your dealer.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_Has anyone tried the Homelink visor offered by OEMPL.US? Was the installation a simple plug and play with the existing wire harness or did you have to splice wires?

Wes:
Here's a wiring diagram for the Homelink Garage Door Opener when it is installed at the factory at the time the Eos is built.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the information!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (ATLeos)*

You are most welcome. There is a little bit of information (and a few photos) about how to remove the sun visor at this post: How to remove the airbag warning labels from the sunvisors. I don't know if that label-removing technique will work with the materials used in the Eos sunvisor, however, the technique for removing the visor from the car is likely exactly the same.
Michael


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (PanEuropean)*

Just a note about the color of the visors. My Silver Essence/Titan Black interior has a light grey windshield surround/light controls/sun visors. After looking at pictures of other owner's vehicles (particularly North American), it would appear that the grey and beige interiors get black windshield surround, while the black interiors get light grey. I have no idea why they did this, but just wanted to mention for those that haven't gotten their vehicle yet. It will affect which visor to buy if you want to try and add the Homelink to your 2.0T.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_Thanks JJ, let me know if you can get any info the next time you are at your dealer.

Wes,
The number is: 1Q1857551L3H8
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

JJ,
Thank you for researching this for me!
Wes


----------



## cdgchi (Dec 6, 2006)

Has any one ordered and installed the visor with homelink transmitter in a US car?


----------



## Rapture (Jun 21, 2004)

I also had been contemplating how to add the Homelink to my wifes new Eos. 
At the same time we had been remodeling our house and changing garage doors and the opener. The new opener came with this.
http://www.liftmaster.com/cw/p....html
We took the keychain ring off and velcro'd this under the armrest, it fit and worked perfectly. Very stealth, and right at her fingertips. I would have preferred a "wired in" solution but this really worked well.
I realize this is not a replacement for Homelink, but it may work for those that have a Sears or Liftmaster opener.

Now, what to do about that seat memory....
_Modified by Rapture at 7:11 PM 12-15-2006_


_Modified by Rapture at 7:27 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rapture)*

I attached my garage door opener in the space right above the ashtray with velcro and you cannot even see it. Before it rattled on the sunvisor and was driving me nuts.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

That's a great idea! I'll try putting one there, but still need to find room for the other remote.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

Hehe. Me too. My old garage door opener is not compatible with any small remote, so I am using that bulky big remote but I placed it right inside the compartment of the driver seat's door.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_... but I placed it right inside the compartment of the driver seat's door. 

Hi Darien:
That's exactly what I did when I owned Golfs and Jettas. I just went to a big hardware store (Home Depot or similar), bought one of the smaller garage remotes (about the size of a Zippo lighter), and stuck it inside the driver door pocket with Velcro tape. Total cost about $25 ($20 for the remote, and $5 for a roll of double-sided Industrial Strength Velcro). Did the job, I never ever had to remove the remote from its position inside the door pocket.
Personally, I think that is the way to go (rather than retrofitting Homelink), unless you have several different gates or doors that you need to open with different signals (the 1, 2, 3 buttons on the Homelink).
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
It sure saves me some bucks and it does the job. No one will need to know and it sure doesn't bother me at all.








Darien


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (ATLeos)*

OEMPL.US now has the EOS-sized version available:
http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...1eefb

$455. Yikes! That's ~20% of the cost between a 2.0T with lux or sports and a 3.2. If you really want Homelink, I guess the 3.2 is looking better. I'll be happy to Velcro my small remote somewhere on the dash or inside the driver door compartment.
Paul


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Further: Canadian models have only two interior color choices, beige and black. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Oh no that really sucks as it seems we are getting Canadian specs in SA http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I love that red leather !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (Gunship)*

Gunship:
Welcome back, nice to see you in the forum again. I will be in Tripoli in mid-January - do you have your Eos/Touareg with you in Tripoli, or is it back home in ZA?
Michael


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Adding Homelink to EOS 2.0 (PaulZooms)*

I was lucky that a $25 Genie Mini 3 button remote operates my doors. It's smalll\ enough to tuck in the covered central dash storage next to the 12v outlet.








Allen


----------

